# teichbau neuling



## cararea (10. Juli 2012)

hey ihr!

diese woche noch arbeiten, dann hab ich 2 wochen frei und da möcht ich dann gern meinen teich machen. also, loch hab ich schon, auch bereits hasi-tüv geprüft 

so schauts aus:
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-pWYAfMscUHo/T_AMbeWb-VI/AAAAAAAAAew/7tnIrq8gHiQ/s1600/a9.jpg

sieht flacher aus als es ist, ist in der mitte 1m tief.
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-2FYn458w1Ho/T_AMZTJtI-I/AAAAAAAAAek/OdeS-svnZLE/s1600/a7.jpg

ich möchte keinen ufergraben machen, weil mir da snicht so gefällt. ich hätte mir gedacht, ich mache das ufer so, müsste doch auch gehen?
(anhang) (links beim erdufer ist die erde noch bissi höher und stützender, siehe originalfotos.
rein sollen meine schleierschwänze über den sommer, seerosen, pflanzen und insektenzeugs ;-)

irgendwelche tipps?
danke!

lg eve


----------



## Nori (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: teichbau neuling*

Bist du an das Mass gebunden - wieso nicht größer und vor allen Dingen - mehr Tiefzone ausheben und mind. 1,5 m tief.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Kolja (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: teichbau neuling*

Hallo Eve,

herzlich Willkommen.

Da hast du ja schon gut gegraben.

Ich würde die Pflanzen nicht in Kies, sondern in Sand mit Lehmanteil setzen.
Die oberste Pflanzzone finde ich zu schmal. Für diesen Bereich gibt es sehr viele passende Pflanzen. Dafür ist die zweite Stufe zu breit. Bei den Stufen darauf achten, dass sie nach außen abfallen, so dass das Substrat nicht abrutschen kann.

Weißt du schon was du pflanzen möchtest?


----------



## tomsteich (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: teichbau neuling*

Hallo Eve,

geht im Prinzip so ähnlich.

Zunächst eine Frage: Welche Art Ufergraben gefällt Dir nicht?

Ich weiß nicht, ob wir beide von der gleichen Bauart sprechen. Laut Deiner Zeichnung hast Du am Rand im Wasser jedenfalls Pflanzen eingeplant(?). 

Wenn das so sein soll, dann hat ein bepflanzter Ufergraben eigentlich nur Vorteile. Du trennst so das nährstoffreiche Wasser des Grabens vom (besser) nährstoffarmen Teich (wegen der Algenbildung) und Deine Fische können Dir auch nichts davon wegfressen (bei mir sind es meine Koi, die alles was vom Uferwall herunterhängt sofort abreißen und teilweise verspeisen).

Anders als bei deiner Zeichnung sollte die Ufermatte nicht unter dem Wasserspiegel enden, bzw. dann ist diese eigentlich auch überflüssig. Du beginnst mit der Matte auf der obersten Terrasse, beschwerst diese mit Sand oder Steinen (da diese im Wasser aufschwimmt) und lässt diese auf ein höher gelegenes Ufer ragen, damit darauf Pflanzen wachsen können. 

Aufgrund der starken Saugkraft ist es wichtig, dass die Folie und Ufermatte am Teichrand immer einige Zentimeter hochsteht. Am besten klemmst Du diese zwischen zwei Steinen ein. Dann wachsen mit der Zeit auch Pflanzen aus den Zwischenräumen heraus.  

Eine eventuell überschüssige Folie solltest Du erst abschneiden, wenn das Wasser drin ist.

Ich habe bei mir im Schwimmteich und Filtergraben beide Varianten, d.h. mit und ohne Ufergraben. Wie bei Dir ist das Umland meist höher als der Teich. Ich füge Dir mal 3 Bilder bei. 

Viel Erfolg und viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Christine (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: teichbau neuling*

[OT]Hallo Eve,

könnte sein, dass Du im Profil Deine PLZ mit der Teichgröße verwechselt hast 
Wäre nett, wenn  Du das noch einmal überarbeitest. Mit einem solchen Profil wird manch hilfsbereiter User vom Antworten abgehalten.[/OT]


----------



## cararea (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: teichbau neuling*

hallo

ja, breiter geht auf der einen seite wegen dem zaun nicht und ansonsten muss ich schaun ob sichs mit der folie ausgeht, dass ich noch breiter werd... folie ist ja schon bestellt und auch nicht grad billig... aber links und rechts an der längsseite könnt ich eventuell noch verbreitern.

meine eltern haben auch einen tollen teich. 23 jahre steht der schon und sieh timmer noch top aus. von saugsperre, ufergraben, ufermatten etc. wusste man damals noch nichts. loch gegraben, flies rein, folie rein, kies drauf, fertig. wieso ist nur immer alles so komliziert :shock

ich möcht einfach ein biotop mit insekten, pflanzen, und eventuell meinen kleinen schleierschwänzen. lurche wären auch toll, dafür würd ich auch auf meine fische verzichten, glaub ich.

pflanzen werd ich schilfzeugs, seerosen, tannenwedel, hottonia, am ufer __ blutweiderich, faruenmantel, __ schwertlilien, was halt so gedeiht. hab da noch keine konkreten vorstellungen.




@ blumenelse
ja, wie soll ich denn liter eingeben, wenn ich noch nicht mal einen teich habe/hatte bei der registrierung? ich weiß ja net mal die maße des teichs genau, das volumen ausrechnen wird also auch nicht so einfach ;-)


----------



## Christine (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: teichbau neuling*

Hi,

dann schreib "in Planung" oder mach drei ---


----------



## burki (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: teichbau neuling*



cararea schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ist gutlollol

habe mir die woche den teich meines nachbarn angeschaut.
eigentlich alles was man heute nicht macht. ok hochstehende folie habe ich schon gesehen aber auch viel freie folie, keine uferzonen,..... aber seit jahrzehnten "geht" der teich

nun einiges was man heute so "macht" gehört auch zur augenoptik.
ein reines loch mit folie und fertig geht garnicht....

meine gedanken am randes des themas

berichte mal weiter und viele bilder, viel erfolg.


----------



## cararea (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: teichbau neuling*

so,

heute gings richtig los 
hab einen blog gemacht, also wens interessiert:
http://evelynsgartenteich.blogspot.co.at/

lg eve


----------



## Schnacki90 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: teichbau neuling*

Das sieht doch schon gut aus, hast viel Platz umzu da kann man sich bestimmt ne schöne Oase zaubern


----------



## katja (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: teichbau neuling*

schöne doku bis jetzt 

aber irgendwie hast du das pferd von hinten aufgezäunt :? sand und kies (und pflanzen) einzubringen, wäre *vor* dem wasser definitiv einfacher gewesen


----------



## cararea (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: teichbau neuling*

danke

ach, ich mach das wie bei der aquaristik, da kommt auch zuerst wasser rein, dann alles andere. der vorteil beim teich: ich kann im bikini ganz hineinsteigen und alles schön von innen machen *g* muss nur schön warm sein, nächste woche ;-)

lg eve


----------



## sprinter616 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: teichbau neuling*

Bin gespannt auf die Bikinibilder

Gruß Tom


----------



## burki (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: teichbau neuling*

nicht nur du , also Bilder, soll ja Bikiniwetter kommen


----------



## katja (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: teichbau neuling*



> ich mach das wie bei der aquaristik, da kommt auch zuerst wasser rein, dann alles andere



das habe ich bei meinem aq damals aber auch nicht so gemacht  erst bodengrund, pflanzen und dekosteine, dann wasser marsch 

aber wenn du bei den temperaturen ins wasser möchtest   vielleicht doch besser im neoprenanzug als im bikini  bilder nicht vergessen 

das größte problem wird sein, dass du ruckzuck nix mehr siehst, weil sich das wasser so eintrübt :?


----------



## käptniglo (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: teichbau neuling*

sieht gut aus, dein blog und der teichbau.

vielleicht musst du irgendwann mal über beschattung nachdenken.

guido


----------



## cararea (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: teichbau neuling*

hey

also im bikini war ich gestern schon drin *g* konnts mir nicht verkneifen, aber nur bis zu den oberschenkeln, war doch bissi kalt, außerdem hats dann auch noch geregnet... foto gibts nicht, ich schau drauf so fett aus  weiß ja nicht, wie das wetter bei euch so ist, bei uns ists wie im april, sonne, regen, sonne regen *g*
hab gestern noch die kokos-ufermatte eingebracht. dienstag vormittag wird sand und kies geholt 
morgen muss ich noch die kellerstiege verfugen (freuts nicht) aber am mittwoch, oder sogar noch am dienstag (ungeduldig wie ich bin) möcht ich gleich weitermachen. freu mich schon total aufs bepflanzen 
beschattung folgt sicher, aber wies halt bei einem neubau-garten so ist, da wächst noch nicht viel! sind ja erst vor 3 monaten eingezogen in unser häusl... 

bis dahin, liebe grüße!


----------



## lissbeth66 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: teichbau neuling*

Schönes Vorhaben , sieht schon toll aus. 
Kokosufermatten  haben bei mir 1Jahr überlebt danach waren sie zerottet und sind auseinandergefallen . Ich hab jetzt normale Ufermatten eingebracht.

Die Kokosdinger waren unmöglich .


----------



## cararea (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: teichbau neuling*

hey

echt, ein jahr hats nur gehalten? das ist aber echt nix. ich hoff, bevor sie verrottet siedeln sich noch die pflanzen ordentlich an...

so, habe fertig  zum glück heute super wetter, endlich mal wieder!
http://evelynsgartenteich.blogspot.co.at/

lg eve


----------



## Connemara (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: teichbau neuling*

Das wird doch was! 

...aber sag mal...hast du die Folie am Rand hochgestellt? Ich kann das auf den Bildern nicht erkennen...nicht, dass dir alles raus- oder reinläuft, was nicht laufen soll (Kapillarsperre)...


----------



## Harald (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: teichbau neuling*

Hallo Eve,
ich möchte auch ein wenig Kritik äußern...
Mit den Kokusmatten wirst Du wirklich keinen Spaß haben. Sie werden schnell verrotten und dann musst Du die gesamte Bepflanzung erneuern bzw. wieder herausnehmen.

Mir fehlt bei Deinem Teich allerdings auch die Kapilarsperre und der Uferwall.

Optisch sieht es so gut aus und in den ersten ein oder zwei Jahren wirst Du den Effekt noch nicht merken. Spätestens aber wenn die Pflanzen aus dem Teich heraus oder der Rasen in den Teich hineinwächst, wirst Du den Wasserverlust bemerken.

Der fehlende Uferwall kann dazu führen, dass bei starkem Regen Wasser über den Rasen in den Teich läuft. Wenn dann der Rasen kurz vorher auch noch gedüngt wurde, laufen die Nährstoffe in den Teich. Ich habe mal einen Fall gesehen, bei dem dann aufgrund des hohen Nährstoffgehalts innerhalb kurzer Zeit nach dem Regen alle Fische verendet sind.

Du solltest da also am besten noch etwas ändern.


----------



## Christine (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: teichbau neuling*

Hallo Eve,

ich will Dir ja die Freude nicht verderben - aber keine Kapillarsperre und Kokosufermatten -- ich weiß nicht, ob Du da lange Spaß dran hast.
Wenn die Kokosmatten verrottet sind - woran sollen die Pflanzen sich dann festhalten? Freischwebend? Mal abgesehen vom Algenfutter, dass die Matten darstellen.

Edit: Upps - Haralds Beitrag gar nicht gesehen - aber wo er recht hat, hat er recht.


----------



## Lucy79 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: teichbau neuling*

*g* muss gerade grinsen.. ..Hasi-inspiziert"     könnt ich bei uns nicht machen, hier wohnen Habicht, Milan und Bussard direkt nebenan... da wären unsre Hasis flott wech....   die müssen leider immer unterm Netz bleiben....


----------



## cararea (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: teichbau neuling*

hey

danke für die kritik.
also der rasen kann nicht bis zum teich wachsen, da die folie wie man auf den bildern sieht, ja nach außen umgeklappt ist und dann der kies drauf liegt. und durch die folie wird nichts wachsen. also wird auch nichtsrausgesaugt, da es zwischen erdreich und wasser keine verbindung gibt. also können die pflanzen auch nicht raus wachsen, es sei denn kies und folöie als untzergrund reichen ihnen. aber ein teich wird ja gepflegt, da wir ja eh "gejätet".
unser rasen wird nicht gedüngt, da läuft also kein dünger rein. und sollte wasser über den rasen laufen wärs auch egal.
dass die kokosmatten so ein käse sind wusste ich nicht. das ist natürlich ganz blöd. schaun wir mal wies nächstes jahr aussieht, sonst muss ich halt wirklich was anderes hinmachen. im budget ist derzeit halt nix anderes drin 

harald, einen uferwall wollte ich nicht machen, mir gefällt das nicht wirklich.
blumenelse, wenn die matten verrottet sind halten sich die pflanzen hoffentlich im sand und kies in der pflanzzone fest. dass die matten aber so schnell verrotten, das wusste ich nicht.

lucy, ich wohn hier auch quasi am waldrand. hasis sind nur tagsüber bzw. wenn wir daheim sind frei im garten. für bussard wären sie auch zu groß.  glaub nicht, dass ein bussard eine 3 kilo sissi schnappt. da hebt er sich ja einen bruch *g*

lg eve


----------



## Christine (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: teichbau neuling*

Hallo Eve,

Dein Optimismus in Ehren - aber Du vergisst,  dass hier ganz viele Ihre Erfahrungen schon gemacht haben (die Dir noch bevorstehen).



cararea schrieb:


> also der rasen kann nicht bis zum teich wachsen, da die folie wie man auf den bildern sieht, ja nach außen umgeklappt ist und dann der kies drauf liegt....


Du wirst Dich noch wundern 



cararea schrieb:


> blumenelse, wenn die matten verrottet sind halten sich die pflanzen hoffentlich im sand und kies in der pflanzzone fest. dass die matten aber so schnell verrotten, das wusste ich nicht.



Und wie sollen Sand und Kies ohne die Matten halten?

Ich weiß, wenn man glücklich ist, den Teich fertig zu haben, ist es doof, so etwas zu hören - aber jetzt hast Du noch die Chance, es ohne grossen Aufwand zu ändern.

Vergiß bitte nicht - wir wollen Dich nicht ärgern, wir wollen Dir helfen.


----------



## Harald (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: teichbau neuling*

Hallo Eve,

Ziel ist ja häufig, einen möglichst natürlich aussehenden Teich zu besitzen, von daher ist Pflanzenwachstum auch gewünscht. Es wird Dir daher möglicherweise schwer fallen, künftig die Pflanzen innerhalb des Teiches so zurück zu schneiden, dass sie keine Verbindung mit dem Außenbereich bilden können. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich Dir sagen, dass das Pflanzenwachstum teilweise rasant ist.
Ein Uferwall kann so angelegt werden, dass man von ihm nach kurzer Zeit nichts mehr sieht, wenn die Pflanzen in einmal erorbert haben.
Die Kapilarsperre bleibt aber unverzichtbar. Der Rasen wird auch bei Dir über die Folie wachsen, er wird von außen mit Wasser versorgt, ähnliches kannst Du ja auch bei Gehwegplatten beobachten, die an eine Rasenfläche grenzen.
Du könntest dieses Problem jetzt noch relativ leicht eindämmen, in dem Du das Ende der Folie einfach aufrichtest.
M. E. wird sich der Kies am Rand auch nicht dauerhaft in seiner jetzigen Position halten. Bei stärkerem Regen werden die Steine verschoben und Du siehst sofort wieder die Folie.
Sicher ist es nicht schön, wenn ein fast fertiger Teich nochmal korrigiert werden muss, aber glaube mir, es wird sich lohnen.


----------



## cararea (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: teichbau neuling*

pics 

meine oase:






fischis (__ libellen schummeln sich auch immer aufs bild)
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-DrqRSOONAMI/UB4u-jtxdzI/AAAAAAAAAyA/Vziueau-pTw/s1600/077.JPG

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-mLCJnN88q68/UB4uY3EFbTI/AAAAAAAAAxc/sLulHcrtBBg/s1600/113.JPG

neuer besucher:
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-5jj3QVowo5g/UB4tsWe5ikI/AAAAAAAAAxI/wakSdI1yN-A/s1600/088.JPG

bob auf meinem platz:
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-45p2yTjDRHI/UB4tX87pvAI/AAAAAAAAAw0/F1eHUASymB0/s1600/032.JPG

lg eve


----------



## cararea (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: teichbau neuling*

hey ihr

habe euren rat jetzt berücksichtig und doch noch das folienende aufgestellt. (haben rollierung für die garage bekommen und das war so viel, dass ich da einiges abzweigen konnte *g*)

schaut zwar optisch nicht so schön aus, aber wenns hilft:





lg eve


----------



## Harald (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: teichbau neuling*

Hallo Eve,
ich habe es seinerzeit fast genauso gemacht, hatte nur einen Ufergraben zusätzlich angelegt.
Die Folie wirst Du, sobald die Pflanzen gewachsen sind, gar nicht mehr sehen. Der Vorteil so ist, dass Du, falls die Kapilarsperre mal unterbrochen sein sollte, den Fehler immer schnell findest.
Ach ja.... von meiner Folie siehst Du im Randbreich praktisch nichts mehr, es ist alles zugewachsen.


----------



## cararea (15. Apr. 2013)

*AW: teichbau neuling*

so

eis ist weg, fisch habens gut überstanden und auch schon großen appetit, __ frösche hab ich auch schon 7 gezählt (nur der grioße dicke fehlt noch!)
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-w-uOE5mQCRc/UWr5tfPUI3I/AAAAAAAAAFs/3hL09W5W7rs/s1600/teich.jpg

seerose im tiefen pflanzkübel und __ tausendblatt zeigen auchschon leben:
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-w-uOE5mQCRc/UWr5tfPUI3I/AAAAAAAAAFs/3hL09W5W7rs/s1600/teich.jpg

ansonsten hab ich gestern noch einen ausguck für die fische gebaut. mal sehen, ob sies checken ;-)

lg eve und guten start allen in die neue saison!


----------



## cararea (17. Juli 2018)

jetzt muss ich mal den alten thread wieder herausholen.
der teich (und garten) ist ja mittlerweile schon 6 jahre alt! allen unkenrufen zum trozu hat sich die kokosmatte lange gehalten, mittlerweile sieht man nix mehr, alles total zugewachsen.
vor 3 jahren musste ich einen zaun um den teich machen, da wir kinder bekommen haben. also ist uferpflege etwas mühsam, derzeit, sobald kids nicht mehr im ertrinken-alter sind, kommt der zaun wieder weg und ich kann mich wieder gescheid kümmern.
ansonsten ist er klar, wird von der seerose gut beschattet und die vegetation drumrum ist auch gewachsen. hatte immer total viele __ frösche drinnen, aber seit sich die ringelnattern beit gemacht haben, sind sie ziemlich verschwunden. leider erbeuten sie auch immer wieder fische, also von den schleierschwänzen hat keiner überlebt. aber die fische vermehren sich, also hält es sich in der waage.
nach wie vor mein lieblingsplatz am teich. sobald der zaun weg ist möcht ich rechts eine kleine terrassse bauen, die übers ufer ragt. aber das ist noch zukunftsmusik...

lasst bilder sprechen:


----------

